# DC80 colors



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

What's you favorite color combo? Green, Yellow, Orange, White or would you go custom like red or blue..

View attachment pixlr_20190312183241345.jpg


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Definitely orange for me

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

This


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Yellow, by far.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

I think this custom job is fantasic. Love the blue timing hands, and the Damest bezel and sword hands are two options I prefer. Wonder if Damest pushers and crown would be too much. (Not my watch btw)









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Orange or green for the contrast (in that order), followed by white for the stealth 3-handed look with a funny airplane jumping every minute.

Yellow doesn't offer enough contrast from the white hands and indices to my old eyes.

You can mix 'n match too...


----------



## 5277 (Aug 8, 2018)

Hallo Dave,
nice watch you show us.
I like the blue counter hands.
Damast bezel yes it is like Sinn`s SDR concept.
But a Damasko Panda look with black pusher and crown has no better function
and make the only 13,6mm watch in the profile bigger......


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

5277 said:


> Hallo Dave,
> nice watch you show us.
> I like the blue counter hands.
> Damast bezel yes it is like Sinn`s SDR concept.
> ...


5277,
Safe to say that I have been admiring your watch for quite a while.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I prefer the green on this one.


----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)

I ordered mine with all white but am thinking red Chronograph hands would be great. Orange is close but I think the red would be more classic.


----------



## boci202A (Jul 27, 2018)

They all look great.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

white of course


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Instead of editing my earlier post, I'll add this: red on black is a great look if the red is not very dark like the Sinn EZM 1. Otherwise, contrast is low. Also, depending on your experience and usage, red may not be the right color if you are used to instrumentation (like the cockpit of an airplane). Red is the indicator for "DON'T GO HERE!" which is why the TESTAF-approved Sinn models have orange highlights. 
I stand by the orange and green I suggested earlier. I personally prefer that the time hands in white differ from the chronograph hands in color. But there is nothing wrong with white! White indicators on a black dial have long been proven to be the easiest to read, like an Omega Speedmaster, or the gauge cluster in a vintage Porsche (before you could pick your colors).


----------



## 5277 (Aug 8, 2018)

Best reading hands are silver in ice brushed.
In the end of 1970 they make this on the RAF-military chrono


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

5277 said:


> Best reading hands are silver in ice brushed.
> In the end of 1970 they make this on the RAF-military chronos.
> View attachment 14013929


No picture, the attachment didn't work. I can't recall the hands by your description, but I imagine if they were any kind of natural metal (unpainted), they would need light at a particular angle to be read easily?
This is the problem I had with the steel Rolex Daytonas (both white and black dial). Since the indicators were polished, I couldn't always read them until I got the angle just right to see the light reflecting off them.


----------



## 5277 (Aug 8, 2018)

No picture works,thank you.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Or blue ?

This one is currently tested at the Damasko manufacture before it will be delivered to the customer.


----------



## 5277 (Aug 8, 2018)

Yes blue is super ;o)


----------



## Jay46 (Feb 1, 2019)

I really like the DC80. It's on my bucket list!


----------



## zcat1958 (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm all in on the orange, no wait the green..., oh man, that blue looks awesome. Honestly, that is a great looking watch, great bang for the buck too.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Blue is my favorite color in the spectrum, but against a black dial the contrast is too low for my old eyes.


----------



## 5277 (Aug 8, 2018)

Time Exposure said:


> Blue is my favorite color in the spectrum, but against a black dial the contrast is too low for my old eyes.


Bad with your and my eyes but cool is.
Sometimes with bad light it looks like a two hands very clear diver b-)







I love this look......


----------



## Galaga87 (Jul 6, 2019)

First post and joining the blue DC80 club









Thanks to Watchmann & Damasko for getting this one to me


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

I just ordered a LHV with 12 hour bezel and a blue minute counter. I switched to sword hands too.

My thinking is that leaving the second hand white will balance visually a bit more with the hands stowed at 12 O'clock.

I ordered from WatchMann with a 6-8 week delivery period.

I am very excited as I am left handed, and I don't like date complications because I cross the date line frequently while working. It is always a hassle to set the date. The DC80 is a purist's tool.

*I changed my mind and switched to orange. 👍*


----------



## Patrick B. (Oct 9, 2019)

Seen one in red on Facebook... looked gorgeous. Mine will be probably green on black damest, being highly influenced by the Damasko picture with aurora borealis... or the black/white panda with sword hands (customised) .


----------



## AustinAutomatics (Feb 3, 2017)

Orange, then green. 

Any idea if Damasko will make a smaller (40mm) version? Is it even possible with the movement?


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

I have my doubts if it’s either possible or desirable. And isn’t the lug-to-lug more important than the diameter?


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

AustinAutomatics said:


> Any idea if Damasko will make a smaller (40mm) version? Is it even possible with the movement?


Doubtful there is enough demand for a smaller case to merit the cost of re-tooling.

A 7750 movement has a diameter of 30mm (Damasko modified a 7750 movement). Therefore I assume a smaller case is a physical possibility. The smallest case I have seen with a 7750 movement is the Hamilton Linwood at 38mm. Proportions make it look like a miniature hockey puck.


----------



## AustinAutomatics (Feb 3, 2017)

Batboy said:


> I have my doubts if it's either possible or desirable. And isn't the lug-to-lug more important than the diameter?


I think both are about equally important. Lug width can actually make a watch appear bigger too. Take the 36mm Rolex Explorer, for example. The large (for its size) 20mm lug width along with its bezel-free design makes it look like a 38-40mm watch.



Time Exposure said:


> Doubtful there is enough demand for a smaller case to merit the cost of re-tooling.
> 
> A 7750 movement has a diameter of 30mm (Damasko modified a 7750 movement). Therefore I assume a smaller case is a physical possibility. The smallest case I have seen with a 7750 movement is the Hamilton Linwood at 38mm. Proportions make it look like a miniature hockey puck.


Actually I think there might be sufficient demand. Look at the success of the Sinn U50. It's 40mm and selling like hotcakes.


----------



## JJ312 (Mar 9, 2019)

Agreed, I’d be very interested in a slightly reduced version and the only thing holding me back from the current model is the size. And I did purchase a U-50 and love it!


----------



## Benjck (Jan 29, 2021)

I'm definitely looking at smaller watches these days, specifically sub 40mm. Damasko's design is just so legible and bold, I think it lends itself to small pieces even better than most brands.


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

Not a DC80, but a Custom ordered DC86 in Yellow


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Rolexplorer said:


> Not a DC80, but a Custom ordered DC86 in Yellow
> View attachment 15730993


Spectacular. I do like that color.

Not a Damasko, but copies your color choice









Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

I guess we’re all different — otherwise WUS would be boring — but I wouldn’t buy anything under 40mm. And 42mm seems reasonable for this type of watch.

But I love that yellow secondhand! It’s a suave splash of colour.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

I think I will order the left handed DC80 with orange accents later this year. I waited for the DC86 for so long, but the left h anded option is unique 

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

oso2276 said:


> I think I will order the left handed DC80 with orange accents later this year. I waited for the DC86 for so long, but the left h anded option is unique
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


Too bad printing dials isn't cheap and easy (I presume). It would be nice to have the option for LHD across the DC8x model line!


----------

